# Lynx Announce 2009 Preseason Game at the College of St. Benedict



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Minnesota Lynx today announced the team will play their lone preseason game versus the Indiana Fever at 12:00 p.m. on Saturday, May 23 at Claire Lynch Hall on the campus of the College of St. Benedict in St. Joseph, Minn. Tickets will go on sale at a later date can be purchased through the College of St. Benedict ticket offices."As we move closer to the tip-off of our regular season on June 6, we are very excited to bring Lynx basketball to fans in the St. Cloud area," said Lynx Executive Vice President Roger Griffith. "Claire Lynch Hall will be a tremendous venue for our team to play in as we prepare for what we expect to be a very successful 2009 season."
This year's preseason game will mark the first time the Lynx have played on the campus of the College of St. Benedict. Other locations in Minnesota outside of the metro area the Lynx have played preseason games in include Mankato (1999) and Rochester (2000 and 2003). The Lynx will serve as the home team for this year's game. 
"We are thrilled to have the opportunity to bring Lynx basketball to central Minnesota," said Mike Durbin, Head Basketball Coach and Sports Media Relations Director at the College of St. Benedict. "Claire Lynch Hall is a very intimate facility that will enable our fans to see the best women's basketball players in the world up close. The Minnesota Lynx feature world-class female athletes in U.S. Olympian Seimone Augustus and Candice Wiggins, and we're very excited to host them and the rest of the team on our campus."
The Lynx are 13-12 all-time in preseason play, including a 2-1 record in 2008. This year's game will mark the second straight year, and third time overall, that the Lynx will have played the Fever in the preseason. Minnesota defeated Indiana 78-64 last year in Indiana.
The Minnesota Lynx open their 11th year of basketball in the Twin Cities on June 6, 2009 vs. the Chicago Sky at Target Center. Season and group tickets for the 2009 season are now on sale. For information on ticket packages, call 612-673-8400, e-mail [email protected], or visit the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.
2009 LYNX PRESEASON SCHEDULE
DATE OPPONENT LOCATION TIP-OFF
Saturday, May 23 vs. Indiana Claire Lynch Hall 12:00 p.m St Joseph, MN


----------

